# Rinnai Tankless



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with a potential customer.
He says that his regulator on his propane rinnai is faulty and wants to order a new one. I asked if he ment the gas valve and he said it is not a gas valve but a reg in the rinnai itself. I have not yet worked on one of these units and my supplier is closed for the night.
I was unable to get any information from him about which unit or how he came to the conclusion that it is a reg issue.

Is there a reg on these units? I can't access their website yet.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I would assume the regulator your customer might be talking about is not a pressure reg, but the reg that controls the gas flow to the burner when the water demand changes. The gas flow modulates to maintain the water temperature setting.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty much what I figure, but what do I know?


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

There is no per-say regulator as you may think of one. The gas valve itself will do the regulating required from line to appliance pressures. These things can be finikey. Tread slowley as the technical wizzardry can get you scratching your head. The sensors and circuit boards are not for the faint of heart
good luck
tl


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't seen the job yet and probably never will. The HO is positive that this is a reg and not a gas valve. He just wants to get the part without paying us to come look at it. One of my guys is rinnai trained so I'm pretty sure we could diagnose and repair this unit. It'll be pretty expensive if this HO is wrong and is just throwing parts at the unit until it works. But hey, sometimes that's how we make the most money.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> I haven't seen the job yet and probably never will. The HO is positive that this is a reg and not a gas valve. He just wants to get the part without paying us to come look at it. One of my guys is rinnai trained so I'm pretty sure we could diagnose and repair this unit. It'll be pretty expensive if this HO is wrong and is just throwing parts at the unit until it works. But hey, sometimes that's how we make the most money.


Its funny how some HO, like to call us and ask us to give them a part for free since its under warranty, but they do not want us to do the work. I just had a call like that for a Bradford White water heater. Guy told me what part he needs, I told him I can be out in an hour and fix his heater right up. He then says No no, I just want the part, the heater is under warranty and the local plumbing supply houses will not give him the part since he is not a plumber. I just said Good luck buddy. Then hung up.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just did a gas valve on a r98 yesterday, new install, teh installer, a new construction guy roughed his gas tee in 2 close and when he went to put on the gas flex, there was not room, so he put to much tension when forcing it and broke the valve inside.

There is a high and low limit after installing the gas valve, and depending on the model you have, there are steps you have to do to get the old one out and the new one in.

You will also need a manometer. I use a digital because the slack tube is too much to carry around. It does the job perfect.


----------

